# who is the moose?



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

following on from this thread who is the uglyest?

if you think it is someone who is not here (like the Pack or marco) please say so.

I just noticed I asked who is the hottest - that was a mistake as I copy & pasted from Sparkley4Sho's thread, sorry







The real question is who is most ugly!

Oh, and just for the record, I null voted, as I think the Pack is the most ugly








and this poll is not trying to be insulting to anyone, as all of the people in the poll are really good looking (except for me, but I can handle rejection by now)


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

glad im not on this one


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Why the hell does it matter, this is another thread for people to judge people on stupid sh*t. Just my opinion it is highschool all over again lol whatever though.. u guys have fun.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey I think mooses' are cute...since when are they ugly??







I picked null vote.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

good luck getting any votes...


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Why the hell does it matter, this is another thread for people to judge people on stupid sh*t. Just my opinion it is highschool all over again lol whatever though.. u guys have fun.


 you got kooties, na na.

j/k does sound a bit childish to me


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I voted innes just to mess with him for this lame post. we go way back, he will understand.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

YAY IM A MOOSE!! WOO HOO


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> I voted innes just to mess with him for this lame post. we go way back, he will understand.


 I sure do









I kind of expected to be voted the winner as it is my post, but you never can tell - someone might be a real pig-dog!

also this is a fun poll - not trying to cause any offence


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey i am adorable....







and that would just be weird if you thought i was cute







haha


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> hey i am adorable....


 I dont even think you're on the list you dork.







However, I am, I'm just glad no one's voted for me ... yet ...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > hey i am adorable....
> ...


 hehe..innes voted for me


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

you guys are nerds


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pfft, u barely noticed?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

If I vote for myself, then that means Im putting myself down beacause I think Im ugly. If I vote for a guy, then that would mean that I was closely checking out his pix and someone would think Im gay. 
Im out of this one man!!! Trick question, Innes!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

hahaha RhomZillas Gay!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Now I know what Kenco meant by "crap, childlike posts". :







:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Now I know what Kenco meant by "crap, childlike posts". :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah







he was just pissed because I asked why he did nothing for that site.

but if my posts are too childish for you.........


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Now I know what Kenco meant by "crap, childlike posts". :
> ...


 i think kenco and innes had something going???









i think innes did want to give up the







hehe


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

yes childish

MAD


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> Xenon said:
> 
> 
> > Now I know what Kenco meant by "crap, childlike posts". :
> ...


 I have to say kenco's measage board had a good folowing but it went downhill after it started having popup ads. he really did little for the site and everyone left to use better sites, like this one. I checked back for the heck of it and their hasn't been a new post in over a month.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Xenon said:
> ...


 there best mod came here..innes the pfury comedy king..to whore away and give advice to those in need..


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

okay, now who voted for me?? hrmm.... oh well. ey karen, we're equals again... someone thinks we're both mooses... :-/


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> nitrofish said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 I am still a mod virgin









and I never had anything going with Kenco







:







:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

^^^^^ Is the only real Moose!


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I would like to vote for bgshotys for the hottest. I heard he is a total stud muffin!!


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

wrong thread bgshortys. you want the Who Is The Hottest? thread. Post your pic, THEN nominate yourself.







and no X...the TRUE moose is ...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

or perhaps...


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

ooops I thought it said goose instead of moose


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ROFLMFAO!!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Top Gun was an awesome movie









BTW this is the true and only moose...


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

THANK YOU KAREN!!! YOU KILLED IT!!







SEE, THIS IS WHY I NEVER TELL YOU ANY JOKES! IT TAKES YOU TOO LONG TO UNDERSTAND IT, THEN YOU KILL IT!! you're no fun.







JUST KIDDING! :biggrin:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

this is the real moose


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> this is the real moose








































I think that the P-Fury members are far too kind, this is must a record low votes for a poll









please if you have not voted yet - just click on someone randomly!

nobody knows who voted for who







- good job, eh, Karen


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

haha..this poll sucks...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

.. i like the new icon...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

thePACK: Good one!! You got me there...









Innes: What did I do


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Worse poll ever.. next to all the others by Spikey and BOBme.










This is the real Moose!! ~~>


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Worse poll ever.. next to all the others by Spikey and BOBme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> thePACK: Good one!! You got me there...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nothing, I guess that was just my Brittish humour failing again


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK: Good one!! You got me there...
> ...


 As usual..


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

british humor...not funny...mister bean


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > thePACK: Good one!! You got me there...
> ...


 Oh..







well in that case


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> british humor...not funny...mister bean


 monty python!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > british humor...not funny...mister bean
> ...


 more like benny hill







.he rulez...all those sexy women on that he had on the show







.... i liked the bald sidekick guy he had ...he was funny as hell


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol - Benny Hill


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

monty python is hysterical.

"a five once bird could not carry a 1 pound coconut"
"he could grip it by the husk"


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

mdemers883 said:


> monty python is hysterical.
> 
> "a five once bird could not carry a 1 pound coconut"
> "he could grip it by the husk"


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)




----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like Mr. Bean he is funny as hell.


----------

